# Why me??



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I swear, I have a black cloud that follows me around.:x

I was hunting Elk in a spike Bull unit and came across at least a dozen grouse. I was thinking to myself, "Oh ya, now you suckers show yourself when I don't have the scatter gun". 

I go back to the same area, location, one day later with the rifle, shotgun, the 357 with birdshot loads. "They're not getting away this time" I said. 

Well, The Elk hunting turned into a grouse hunt. (No Elk in the canyon) and wouldn't you know it, not one **** bird to be found! I spent two hours covering the area and couldn't stir up a "Grey Ghost".

You tell me, is that bad luck and a cloud hanging over me? Frustrating as all get out!:x:x


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I know I shouldn't laugh, but...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I know that feeling very well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is the essence of grouse hunting. Go hunting for deer, elk, bear, or anything else and you will find them all over. Go prepared for them and you won't see a single one. 

On my first grouse hunt we traveled all over the mountain not seeing a single bird. When we got back to the truck that afternoon we found over 30 of them sitting up in the trees around the truck. I think that they were laughing at us for hiking so far.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

They can be a fickle quarry. Sorry it's been so frustrating.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not really frustrated, just astonished with the way ALL the hunts have been going for me this year. I guess we all get to have an "off year" every now and again.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> I'm not really frustrated, just astonished with the way ALL the hunts have been going for me this year. I guess we all get to have an "off year" every now and again.


Sorry to put words in your mouth. I completely understand the experience. I hope you are able to turn a corner on the year and find some success.

There are definitely days I scratch my head and wonder if hunting is a sane hobby.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Sorry to put words in your mouth. I completely understand the experience. I hope you are able to turn a corner on the year and find some success.
> 
> There are definitely days I scratch my head and wonder if hunting is a sane hobby.


Bax posted a thread "Why do we do it" (I believe that's what the heading is.) I honestly think that in my case, hunting, fishing, trapping, etc. keep me from going insane!

I'll be back on the hill before the snow falls and looking for revenge on that covey of grouse. I think they've gotten under my skin and I have to prove something to myself. I don't know, but I'll have fun either way. That's what its all about, right?


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> I swear, I have a black cloud that follows me around.:x
> 
> I was hunting Elk in a spike Bull unit and came across at least a dozen grouse. I was thinking to myself, "Oh ya, now you suckers show yourself when I don't have the scatter gun".
> 
> ...


HAhahaha sounds like my grouse hunts. I think it's just not in the cards for you either. I feel your pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

